# Glock Crimson Trace laser



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone has experience with the new Crimson Trace laser for the Glock (the wrap around model)? Are there screws to adjust the laser to help zero it in? Is there a master on and off switch - I didn't see one this weekend. 

If I left it on the gun, but wanted to leave it turned off at the range, how hard is it to do?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I have seen them and they dont have a master switch,but like all LG's they ary fully adjustable for windage and elevation with 2 TINY allen wrench's(come with them new)I have them on both my 1911's and wouldnt give them up for anything.YMMV :-D :-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

They are grip activated by the way.light grip no laser grip to shoot laser on.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I know they are grip activated. But, I was just curious how hard it is to turn them off w/o removing them from the gun, if U wanted to not waste the batteries at the range.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Since there's no master switch, you'd have to take them completely off the gun and remove the batteries. I've been using mine on a Glock 26 and a 17 for several months now, no problems with batteries on either gun. I used Lasergrips on a 1911 and a J-frame revolver before I went to the Dark Side. The 1911 had a master switch that I never used. No battery problems. The J-frame "boot grip" style Lasergrips don't have a master switch. No problems there either. Just change the batteries periodically, like you would with an Aimpoint sight, and you should be fine.

As someone else posted, they come with two very small allen wrenches to regulate the sight. It took me about two minutes in my living room to get them roughly sighted in, so that the dot sits on top of the front sight at 7 yards. I made some minor adjustments at the range to get it perfectly dialed in.

As far as usage, these things really do work. I do a lot of movement drills (box drills, snakes, etc.) in my personal training, along with scenarios that somewhat replicate defensive shooting. The dot makes shooting on the move much easier.

I also took a handgun novice out a couple of months ago. By the end of the afternoon, after a little training, he was shooting scenarios VERY effectively using my Lasergripped Glock 17. I mean fast AND accurately. The dot sight really helped him. I know this because, as an experiment, I put a piece of tape over the laser diode and his performance plummeted.

The only issues I've had with these grips:

1. On all the units, when the trigger finger is "in register", it blocks the laser dot. I simply retrained my finger to stay slightly lower so that it clears the dot.
2. When shooting weak-hand only with the Glock units, the laser housing beats up the base joint of my thumb. I'm working on a slightly different grip technique to minimize this.
3. The Glock units do make the gun a little wider. I wear pretty loose clothes most of the time, so it's not an issue for me, but people who wear tighter clothes might have problems with concealment.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ok, thanks for the info U guys


----------



## olretiredgunney (Jul 10, 2006)

If I could keep only one gun it would be my 27 with the ct-BAD!!!!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I decided to pass on that style. I don't like the lack of a master switch - if I want to continue to shoot the gun at the range and not use the laser (w/o adj my grip). Some of the other laser grips made by them have such a switch.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I been using a CT Lazer on a SP-101 for about 8 months now, and it works great for me. It helped me get better scores at the range mainly because my old eyes are going to pots. I think the positives out weigh the negitives in the use of them. Starting at about 10yds and beon is where they start to shine for me.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Does that stick to the gun very well? I played with one at a gun shop a few months ago and it would seem to pop off. I like how it corrects the grip angle!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Does that stick to the gun very well? I played with one at a gun shop a few months ago and it would seem to pop off. I like how it corrects the grip angle!


It can't pop off if it is properly installed. It secures with a pin that goes through the backstrap. I have two, neither has even come close to coming loose.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> It can't pop off if it is properly installed. It secures with a pin that goes through the backstrap. I have two, neither has even come close to coming loose.


Oh ic. The one there was just pressed on


----------



## dglockster (Jul 5, 2006)

The link below will take you to the Forums area of the Crimson Trace website.

http://forums.crimsontrace.com/


----------

